# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  extruder motor overheated

## Mvano

HiI have a problem with the extruder motor overheating. PLA softens and does not print after a few minutes. I tried a stronger fan, replaced the Teflon tube, nozzle and nothing helped. Do you have any idea what it could be? The high temperature extruder does the same.So I'll be grateful if you can help me.Thank you.

----------

